# Question about Act 3 of Tears of the Burning Sky



## Bercilak (Apr 26, 2011)

For those who have DMed this adventure, how do you handle the "traits" for Act 3, in particular the one about "natural healing" on page 22?

In the 4e version, does "natural healing" mean any healing where a surge is not activated by a power? In other words, burning surges after a short rest would count as "natural" healing? Burning a surge because the cleric uses a power on you would not be considered "natural"?

How did y'all run it?

Thanks, Berc


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 26, 2011)

I ruled that any healing was halved, and that you could only spend 1 healing surge 'free' during a short rest.

It worked out pretty good.

Note: I was running my own conversion to 4e, so I am not sure what the published 4e module has there.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------

